# Unboxing of the Pioneer DEH-P01 (DEX-P99RS)



## doitor

I'll let the pictures do the talking.


















































































More pics and micro review tomorrow.

J.


----------



## michaelsil1

Looking forward to the review.


----------



## Coheednme13

I hate you sooooooooooooooo much


----------



## avences

ohhhhhhh so sexy HU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TREETOP

Are they available in Mexico, or did you import it from somewhere else?


----------



## doitor

Lol. 
Dont hate me.
Its Not available in Mexico, but it sure is the first one in the country.
It came from Japan.

J.


----------



## kyheng

Strip that fellow, Jorge....


----------



## TREETOP

doitor said:


> Lol.
> Dont hate me.
> Its Not available in Mexico, but it sure is the first one in the country.
> It came from Japan.
> 
> J.


Dangit. I can speak a little better Spanish than Japanese.


----------



## newtitan

Coheednme13 said:


> I hate you sooooooooooooooo much


friggin cosign lol

cant wait for the review


----------



## Tonyguy

doitor said:


> It came from Japan.
> 
> J.


Overnight?


----------



## 60ndown

pico.


----------



## doitor

Tonyguy said:


> Overnight?


No.



60ndown said:


> pico.


Hell no.
LOL.
I'll take precautions either way.

J.


----------



## audiodepot101

I want to know more about this unit, did all that come in one box? what is the black box in pic #4 ? 4/way active? Burr brown? spec's?


----------



## doitor

It's alive.......... :shock: 
Pics of the available displays.














































J.


----------



## doitor

Audio menu.



























































































J.


----------



## doitor

31 band per side graphic eq with 0.5 db's increments.



















You get 5 EQ memory presets to play with and a flat one for a/b tests.




























J.


----------



## doitor

Ipod:

Very fast Ipod controls.
Some of the menus are in Japanese, but are in the same order you would find them in the Ipod.
I'll play more with this to see if I can change them.










The control has a rotary dial and it works just like the one on the Ipod, so it's very intuitive and easy to use.


----------



## doitor

Face down for cd loading and ejecting.
In this pic you can see the 1/8" mini plug jack input for the mic used to AutoEQ and AutoT/A/










Check out how the last part of the dislpay is clear plexi and you can see the holes for the buttons thru it.
It's pretty slick.



















This is my only complain so far.
The volume and multi control knobs are shallow.
Hard to manipulate if you have big chubby fingers.
On the other side, the remote is kick a$$, so that compensates.










J.


----------



## doitor

audiodepot101 said:


> I want to know more about this unit, did all that come in one box? what is the black box in pic #4 ? 4/way active? Burr brown? spec's?


Yes, all of this comes in the box.
Pic #4 is an included really small 6x50 watt amplifier.
So you only need a sun and mono amp for a 4 way active system. 
Check out the specs of the Euro version in english here (DEX-P99RS Pioneer Car Audio - CD Player - Car Entertainment).
Or if you can read Japanese, check it out here (1D DVD/CD CD - DEH-P01)

J.


----------



## audiodepot101

By seeing your purchase I would assume that you had the drz also? Please let us know a full review as far as SQ


----------



## bjayjr5679

alpine needs to take note of the visual display for the the crossover. Nice fit and finish it seems.


----------



## audiodepot101

a very nice unit, well we will see a lot of DRZ on the auction blocks


----------



## doitor

audiodepot101 said:


> By seeing your purchase I would assume that you had the drz also? Please let us know a full review as far as SQ


 I've had a bunch of HU's and processors in the car including the DRZ, H701, H900, BitOne, Denford, Denon Z1, several Alpines, Pioneer P9, etc, etc. LOL.
I'll plug it into my studio monitors later today.
It's going in the car soon and I'll be reporting my findings.

J.


----------



## ErinH

*drool*

sweet headunit, man. If I were going single din I'd be all over this bad boy.


----------



## 60ndown

doitor said:


> I've had a bunch of HU's and processors in the car including the DRZ, H701, H900, BitOne, Denford, Denon Z1, several Alpines, Pioneer P9, etc, etc. LOL.
> 
> 
> J.


cartel?


----------



## NOFATTYS

if you want to call healthcare a cartel lol


----------



## BigRed

its nice and all, but you can't watch movies on it  lol


----------



## doitor

60ndown said:


> cartel?


MD.



BigRed said:


> its nice and all, but you can't watch movies on it  lol


You are right.
It also cant your food or keep your coffee hot.
LOL.
You Big Red Jealous man.
LOL.

J.


----------



## Hiace200

恭喜 ! 恭喜 ! ========> Congratulation !


----------



## michaelsil1

Hiace200 said:


> 恭喜 ! 恭喜 ! ========> Congratulation !


----------



## doitor

The main menu is in Japanese, so it's a little fun to navigate to say the least, but it's very similar to the Euro version, so the English manual is a must unless you can read Japanese.
You can change the color of the buttons, but not the display.
The unit stock setting is all white:










It has some pre-set colors.





































There's also a custom mode to make your own color.
You get Red, Green and Blues with settings from 0 to 4.



















Here's a nice "Barney Purple". LOL










J.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

SICK


----------



## alo

the green backlight is nice!


----------



## kyheng

That's fancy enough, now looking forward for the review on how it sounds.


----------



## doitor

kyheng said:


> That's fancy enough, now looking forward for the review on how it sounds.


You dont want more pics?
LOL.
I'm listening to it thru my studio monitors right now.
So far I'm happy with what I'm hearing.
I'll put it in the car tomorrow if all goes well.

J.


----------



## kyheng

Jorge, I guess it's enough for external photos.... Atleast for me. If got internal, it would be good to see how good is this fellow made. 
I don't know, initially when I'm into car audio, I like fancy displays. But as time goes by and have dead pixels on my DEH-960MP and changed to P9 combo, I started to like HU which able to off the main display(then it could last longer). Won't you think that sometimes it is kinda ignoring when you got dead pixels on yor high end gears?
And I guess for so many forums I came across, guess you are the man with the most HU used.
For the language, I guess if a person is known on Pioneer HUs, it won't be a problem on setting up the initial settings. Atlast Pioneer UK put the manual online, anything still can refer there. I'm chinese and able to read abit of Japanese(certain words is similar to Chinese), so it won't be much problem to read it.


----------



## starboy869

what was the damage and who did you buy from? One of my guys in Japan just burnt a bridge with me.


----------



## audiodepot101

Ok i just transferred a $1,000 into paypal, and it will be there on deck until they become available in English or close to


----------



## doitor

kyheng said:


> Jorge, I guess it's enough for external photos.... Atleast for me. If got internal, it would be good to see how good is this fellow made.


Sorry, but I'm not going to open this thing up.
I'm afraid the SQ leprechauns will escape.



kyheng said:


> I started to like HU which able to off the main display(then it could last longer).


The display can be fully turned off. 

J.


----------



## Aaron Clinton

*Very nice piece. Thanks for posting pictures. Love that purple.*


----------



## unpredictableacts

doitor said:


> Here's a nice "Barney Purple". which is what Ill be running in the mazda playing that lovable little dino as loud as my HAT drivers will allow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


:laugh:

damn I am jealous.


----------



## kyheng

Well, guess maybe not stripping the fellow out is still the best. Just imagine when open up and see there's a pico fuse that waiting to get blown.


----------



## ErinH

wondering if you could remove the faceplate and do the same display color mod on this as you can with the 800/880prs.


----------



## doitor

Hey, I'm very proud of my "Barney Purple" combination.
I'll rock that color at USACi Finals in October.
First listening impressions:
I've been using "Doitor's Ultimate Demo" cd to test and listeng to every car audio piece and system I've played with in the last year or so.
This are tracks I know well and I've heard them in a bunch of systems.
HU directly into my Behringer Studio Monitors via de Midrange RCA outs.










General consensus: This thing RAWKS......
You can set the 5 EQ presets to what ever you want and change between them with basically no delay to make a/b.
The EQ, X-over and T/A are also a breeze to setup.
As far as sound, it just RAWKS also.
I'm in love.
LOL.

J.


----------



## WLDock

Very nice! Thanks for posting. I am looking for a P99RS myself...Have a contact on Austria checking.


----------



## Boostedrex

Hey Jorge, I'm going to go ahead and call dbs on this HU when you decide to sell it in 90 days. LOL!!  Glad to hear that you're liking it so far.

Zach


----------



## nirschl

I told ya you'd love it! This thing continues to impress me every time I get quality listening time. 

BTW, you know you can also do custom colors with the illumination. If you go to that menu you can add value to each base color and get a mix of them all for several different combinations. Check out the manual. 
Maybe you already have! 

There is also "one" in the states now too! 


This is the ultimate HU.


----------



## audiodepot101

what do you mean one in the states?


----------



## Kenny_Cox

Definitely one of the sexiest units I've seen.


----------



## nirschl

audiodepot101 said:


> what do you mean one in the states?


I mean I have shipped one there and it is the first one to arrive stateside I believe.


----------



## nirschl

Can't read it but someone else has taken the time to get up some detailed photos as well. This is the Pioneer DEX-P99RS. Jorge has posted posted up the Carrozzeria DEH-P01. 

PIONEER DEX-P99RS


----------



## Toys7505

Very nice HU indeed....the craftmanship rivals nothing else I have seen in the marketplace. I can't imagine why Pioneer wouldn't release this in the US - are they F'ing thick in the head?!?! 

Alpine and the rest need to take out there notepads and go back to the drawing board........Jealous like everyone else.....Thanks for sharing thus far and keep the info. coming......


----------



## snaimpally

Sweeet!!! Looks like the menus are updated menus from the 880/800 as several looked familiar. Wonder when it will be available in the USA.


----------



## Brian_smith06

my initial thoughts on this deck "from the thread where people are doing a group buy on this deck" was that it is was ugly but had some hella nice features. 

from seeing these new pics i officially think that this is the sexiest deck i have ever seen. I hope that someday i get to own one myself


----------



## nepl29

Beautiful unit. Pioneer is coming out with some really beautiful equipment. i just fell in love with their new line of pro dj cd players.
PIONEER ANNOUNCES CDJ-2000 and CDJ-900 - Topic Pioneer ProDJ community


----------



## an2ny888

may i ask how much it cost landed?


----------



## Coheednme13

Congrats I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## doitor

nirschl said:


> I mean I have shipped one there and it is the first one to arrive stateside I believe.


I think this is the one you sent.
Im Not sure if its the first one in the US, but Im sure its the first one to cross the border into Mexico.
I live just on the border.

J.


----------



## nirschl

doitor said:


> I think this is the one you sent.
> Im Not sure if its the first one in the US, but Im sure its the first one to cross the border into Mexico.
> I live just on the border.
> 
> J.


Great! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Boostedrex said:


> Hey Jorge, I'm going to go ahead and call dbs on this HU - Zach


WAAAAAAY AHEAD OF YA LOL


----------



## mavric

Great thread & great HU. Thanks for posting. How do you compare it to the P9 combo in terms of sound quality? 

Love the remote and the way it controls the iPod, very cool. The only thing I don't like is the fact that you need to run 4 sets of RCA's for a 4way active setup although its not a deal breaker.

Nice studio monitors BTW


----------



## doitor

mavric said:


> How do you compare it to the P9 combo in terms of sound quality?


I dont have the P9 anymore so cant do an a/b but from what Ive tested so far its right up there with the big dogs.
This one is easier to setup than the P9 as far as navigating the menús AND making changes.
The RCA thing is Not a deal breaker for me. 
The remote is the best, most intuitive AND easy to use of all the hu's Ive had so far.
iPod control is also second to none, unless you go double din.
All in all, it RAWKS.

J.


----------



## ACRucrazy

This looks like it has a built in amp?


----------



## AVIDEDTR

mavric said:


> Great thread & great HU. Thanks for posting. How do you compare it to the P9 combo in terms of sound quality?
> 
> Love the remote and the way it controls the iPod, very cool. The only thing I don't like is the fact that you need to run 4 sets of RCA's for a 4way active setup although its not a deal breaker.
> 
> Nice studio monitors BTW


And you would rather have an additional processor with 4 RCA's, power connections and fusing? all in one HU is hopefully the wave of the future


----------



## doitor

ACRucrazy said:


> This looks like it has a built in amp?


Noup.
Its a dead head.
The Asian version does inlude a very small 6*50 amp.

J.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

I asked Jorge to test the Ipod folder memory and it does. You can listen to a whole folder and not have to stat from the top of the list when changing to a different artist. It remembers where it is just like an iPOD.


----------



## kyheng

X2, newer Pioneer HUs are easier to setup compare to P9 or ODR. Because no need to open the remote cover to get into advance menus.


----------



## starboy869

I can get them but at a price. A few $ more than the op paid. I'm trying to find another person to go with cause my guy got the gasoline out to burn the bridge with me. How? He wanted way more ($400 more) than his avg fee for this unit saying this equipment new.


----------



## ErinH

^ You say this about a lot of things (particularly f1 stuff), yet I've never seen or heard any final results from you or potential buyers of the 'wtb' threads. 
I'm pretty cynical of anything you say 'I can get', but I'll be more curious to see if you can pull through on this where there's a lot of interest. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## ACRucrazy

starboy869 said:


> I can get them but at a price. A few $ more than the op paid. I'm trying to find another person to go with cause my guy got the gasoline out to burn the bridge with me. How? He wanted way more ($400 more) than his avg fee for this unit saying this equipment new.


So what do these retail for?



doitor said:


> Noup.
> Its a dead head.
> The Asian version does inlude a very small 6*50 amp.
> 
> J.


Thanks, that was my first thought, however looking at the plug on the back of the headunit it looked like it may be pinned for a full harness made me think otherwise.


----------



## BurntCircuits

bikinpunk said:


> ^ You say this about a lot of things (particularly f1 stuff), yet I've never seen or heard any final results from you or potential buyers of the 'wtb' threads.
> I'm pretty cynical of anything you say 'I can get', but I'll be more curious to see if you can pull through on this where there's a lot of interest.
> 
> Keep us updated.


Actually Erin, I've bought several F#1 units from Chris & he's a stand-up guy. I would not hesitate to buy from him again.

More importantly, my contacts at Pioneer Canada have told me they *WILL* be bringing in the DEX-P99RS under a different model number in a couple of months.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

BurntCircuits said:


> Actually Erin, I've bought several F#1 units from Chris & he's a stand-up guy. I would not hesitate to buy from him again.
> 
> More importantly, my contacts at Pioneer Canada have told me they *WILL* be bringing in the DEX-P99RS under a different model number in a couple of months.


I don't think people are willing to wait that long. but maybe I'm alone in that 
pool :laugh:


----------



## BurntCircuits

AVIDEDTR said:


> I don't think people are willing to wait that long. but maybe I'm alone in that
> pool :laugh:


Would that be the gene pool......oke: lol


----------



## ACRucrazy

BurntCircuits said:


> Actually Erin, I've bought several F#1 units from Chris & he's a stand-up guy. I would not hesitate to buy from him again.
> 
> More importantly, my contacts at Pioneer Canada have told me they *WILL* be bringing in the DEX-P99RS under a different model number in a couple of months.


I was thinking Pioneer US may be doing the same based on something I read last week.

Would be sweet!


----------



## BurntCircuits

ACRucrazy said:


> I was thinking Pioneer US may be doing the same based on something I read last week.
> 
> Would be sweet!


I would be really shocked if Pioneer Canada brought this unit in & Pioneer USA did not.

I think some of the confusion is they are changing the model number for North America.

The only thing that concerns me if the unit scheduled for North America will be a watered down version.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

BurntCircuits said:


> Would that be the gene pool......oke: lol


Thanks Larry LOL


----------



## ACRucrazy

BurntCircuits said:


> The only thing that concerns me if the unit scheduled for North America will be a watered down version.


Yea, me too.


----------



## starboy869

I can get and what people are going to pay are two different stories. 

Most of the people who contact me want an better than excellent deal which I can't get. 

Since this unit coming to canada soon I'm not going to waste my time. Moving a jdm deck when there's a cdn/usa one is a losing money investment.


----------



## simplyclean

What is the list price of these in their respective countries as well as the list price of whatever is equivalent to our DEH-P800PRS? (like the DEH-P88RSII). 

The DEH-P800PRS lists for $599 CAD on Pioneer Canada's website and online for $579 CAD though one of their authorized dealers, of which there aren't that many around.

And will this be able to use a oem steering wheel control interface adapter, like the PAC SWI-PS?


----------



## AVIDEDTR

starboy869 said:


> I can get them but at a price. A few $ more than the op paid. I'm trying to find another person to go with cause my guy got the gasoline out to burn the bridge with me. How? He wanted way more ($400 more) than his avg fee for this unit saying this equipment new.


YOU HAVE A PM


----------



## nirschl

Hi Folk's 

I don't want to high jack Jorge's thread here so please take a look at a thread I posted over in the classifieds. More can be made available as well...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/66004-wtt-bnib-pioneer-carrozzeria-deh-p01-hu.html


----------



## nirschl

doitor said:


> Noup.
> Its a dead head.
> The Asian version does inlude a very small 6*50 amp.
> 
> J.


Some may be surprised to know but I found out the other day from a dealer friend that the included 50x6 amp(only DEH-P01 Japan unit) has the same parts as the PRS-A900 offered by Pioneer. How they managed that I have no idea. As you know alot of people over here have small cars and space is a real issue so this is extremely appealing to the Japanese. And these guys are SQ junkies.


----------



## glidn

Jorge,

what ipod control does this offer?
ie what add-on module was required to run ipod?

Thanks


----------



## EvoTME

Hi doitor, have you already tested it?


----------



## WLDock

nirschl said:


> Some may be surprised to know but I found out the other day from a dealer friend that the included 50x6 amp(only DEH-P01 Japan unit) has the same parts as the PRS-A900 offered by Pioneer. How they managed that I have no idea. As you know alot of people over here have small cars and space is a real issue so this is extremely appealing to the Japanese. And these guys are SQ junkies.


Very nice! Any internal pictures?


----------



## mavric

doitor said:


> I dont have the P9 anymore so cant do an a/b but from what Ive tested so far its right up there with the big dogs.
> This one is easier to setup than the P9 as far as navigating the menús AND making changes.
> The RCA thing is Not a deal breaker for me.
> The remote is the best, most intuitive AND easy to use of all the hu's Ive had so far.
> iPod control is also second to none, unless you go double din.
> All in all, it RAWKS.
> 
> J.


Thanks Doitor, sounds like this unit is the way to go. Hopefully it will make its way down under sooner rather than later...


----------



## mavric

AVIDEDTR said:


> And you would rather have an additional processor with 4 RCA's, power connections and fusing? all in one HU is hopefully the wave of the future


The extra processor is not an issue for me as I have planned the space for it but as I said the 4x RCA runs are not a deal breaker and the positives far outweigh the negatives (not that there are many). Improved crossover flexibility and the iPod control with the remote looks much better than on previous HU's too which are reason enough alone to go with this unit.


----------



## doitor

glidn said:


> Jorge,
> 
> what ipod control does this offer?
> ie what add-on module was required to run ipod?
> 
> Thanks


 The HU has a short USB cable on the back and it comes with a longer USB cable.
You can plug a thumb drive or use the regular IPod cable into it.
Pioneer sells an Ipod cable, but it's the same that comes with your Iphone, only black.
No need for add-ons.
The control of the Ipod from the HU is the best I've used so far in a single din HU.
It's pretty fast and with the rotary dial on the remote control it's just like using the Ipod controls.



EvoTME said:


> Hi doitor, have you already tested it?


 I did some listening test in my office with some studio monitors.
I put the hu in the car yesterday, but I'm doing some changes to the amp rack so I wont be able to test in with my system until either tonight or tomorrow.



WLDock said:


> Very nice! Any internal pictures?


 The amps looks to be pretty easy to take apart, but I left my tools at home.
I'll take it apart a bit later and post some pics.

J.


----------



## kyheng

Will keep myself awake tonight and see the updates...


----------



## doitor

One more pic for you, kyheng.



















Once in the car it looks "OK".
Nothing fancy or eye catching.
It get's "lost" in the dash beeing all black.
The volume and multi-control knobs are not very easy to use from the driving position.
Thank God for the killer remote control.

J.


----------



## psycle_1

doitor said:


> One more pic for you, kyheng.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once in the car it looks "OK".
> *Nothing fancy or eye catching.
> It get's "lost" in the dash beeing all black.*
> The volume and multi-control knobs are not very easy to use from the driving position.
> Thank God for the killer remote control.
> 
> J.


That's not necessarily a bad thing. Looks great!


----------



## kyheng

Jorge, that's a good 1... But if the knobs won't shine I guess it will be a better match. Give me a good reason for me to ditch my P9 combo.....


----------



## doitor

psycle_1 said:


> That's not necessarily a bad thing. Looks great!


I agree.



kyheng said:


> Give me a good reason for me to ditch my P9 combo.....


Now dont try to blame me for your car audio gear addiction. 
The only things you would gain from the P9 to this would be:

- Sweet Ipod control. (The P9 sucks at it)
- Unlimited X-over. (The P9 has limitations mostly between midrange and midbass)
- Easier to navigate and setup.
- AutoEQ and T/A.
- Change the colors of the buttons to match it to your OEM lights.
- All in one. Which some may say is actually a bad thing. I disagree.

I know some are not really important.

J.


----------



## kyheng

Jorge, just joking. I won't ditch my P9 actually, will be using it for another few years. Reasons(response to your points)
-I don't have Ipod and won't be getting it
-X-over is enough for my drivers, but sometimes it limits me to try futher, I'll be living with it or get ODR processor
-I still prefer P9's even I need to open the cover, hard to navigate = less mistake made
-I don't use TA or auto EQ
-white is ok for me but if my P9 can change colour it would be better(old design, cannot expect much from it). I can always change my dashboard backlights to match with P9(but now most of them are white)


----------



## WLDock

doitor said:


> I agree.
> Now dont try to blame me for your car audio gear addiction.
> The only things you would gain from the P9 to this would be:
> 
> - Sweet Ipod control. (The P9 sucks at it)
> - Unlimited X-over. (The P9 has limitations mostly between midrange and midbass)
> - Easier to navigate and setup.
> - AutoEQ and T/A.
> - Change the colors of the buttons to match it to your OEM lights.
> - All in one. Which some may say is actually a bad thing. I disagree.
> I know some are not really important.
> 
> J.


I diched my P9 so this thing had better make it over here.


----------



## glidn

Thanks for the reply Doitor, i now just have to confirm it's the same unit i can get a hold of, But if so i think i might get this instead of my 9887 or going W502 with H701 combo.

Thanks


----------



## audiodepot101

I had a chance to down load the manual, and i feel that this will replace the DRZ just the 31band EQ says a lot, plus it is user friendly with the current plug ins


----------



## 60ndown

doitor said:


>


errrrr, howdya know what it sounds leik when youz gotz no spearkerzz??


----------



## nirschl

audiodepot101 said:


> I had a chance to down load the manual, and i feel that this will replace the DRZ just the 31band EQ says a lot, plus it is user friendly with the current plug ins


 
I have not used the DRZ or DRX but from what folks are saying here there is no comparison. More features, flexibility and better internals make it a no brainer. The DRZ has been out of sight here for a few years or more here. They can be had quite cheap used considering what they once were.


----------



## audiodepot101

the EQ will make a difference, and I don't think that the DRZ has a 24bit processor for each oxover? high/mid/midbass/sub there will be a noticeable sound difference wether its for the better or worse I don't seeing that it has a lot going on inside there. I don't think that it comes with a DC/DC converter like the DRZ?


----------



## fish

audiodepot101 said:


> I had a chance to down load the manual, and i feel that this will replace the DRZ just the 31band EQ says a lot, plus it is user friendly with the current plug ins



Do you have a link to the manual?


----------



## doitor

60ndown said:


> errrrr, howdya know what it sounds leik when youz gotz no spearkerzz??


LOL.
I'm not using the kicks anymore.
Mids and tweets on the a-pillar.
Either way, I say I tested it on the studio monitors, not the car.

J.


----------



## michaelsil1

doitor said:


> LOL.
> I'm not using the kicks anymore.
> Mids and tweets on the a-pillar.
> Either way, I say I tested it on the studio monitors, not the car.
> 
> J.


Would you mind posting a picture of your A Pillars and fill me in on what differences you've noticed.


----------



## doitor

michaelsil1 said:


> Would you mind posting a picture of your A Pillars and fill me in on what differences you've noticed.






























Everything improved dramatically.
Tonality, Imaging, Staging, everything.
But, and there's always a but (LOL) it's now a one seat wonder.

J.


----------



## mavric

kfish323 said:


> Do you have a link to the manual?


Not sure where I downloaded it from but here is the manual.


----------



## subwoofery

I believe it has been posted quite a few times in another thread... 

Kelvin


----------



## michaelsil1

Nice I'm thinking of doing the same, but no one wants to do it for free.


----------



## kyheng

Well, by putting high-mid range of frequencies drivers on top, it will improve alot of things if compare to put below.


----------



## starboy869

now I'm debating about getting one of these units for myself.


----------



## 60ndown

michaelsil1 said:


> Nice I'm thinking of doing the same, but no one wants to do it for free.


so you win 1st and now you want to change things?

obsessive compulsive maybe a bit?


----------



## michaelsil1

60ndown said:


> so you win 1st and now you want to change things?
> 
> obsessive compulsive maybe a bit?


I want *More!*


----------



## n_olympios

I suspect this unit will be the new trend in car audio fora worldwide...


----------



## Gill

looks good, liked the small 6*50w amp idea. real cool to go active with it.

Edit:-Just checked the manual, it doesn't carry info about the external amp, this kit carries.


----------



## n_olympios

That's because the manual is for the european model. The amp goes only with the japanese one (same thing every time, the japs keep the really good stuff to themselves). 

BTW, are those 6*50Watts DIN/RMS/Peak/JDM?


----------



## psycle_1

n_olympios said:


> BTW, are those 6*50Watts DIN/RMS/Peak/JDM?


ILS (if lightening strikes)
:laugh:


----------



## doitor

n_olympios said:


> That's because the manual is for the european model. The amp goes only with the japanese one (same thing every time, the japs keep the really good stuff to themselves).
> 
> BTW, are those 6*50Watts DIN/RMS/Peak/JDM?


And it's also cheaper in Japan that in Europe.
And I have no idea about the amp, Nick.
My Japanese is a little bit off.
But if you undestand it check the specs here:

1D DVD/CD CD - DEH-P01

J.


----------



## Gill

LOL, nice riddles there. Will rather wait for someone to read the Jap manual and fetch the info.


----------



## n_olympios

doitor said:


> And it's also cheaper in Japan that in Europe.
> J.


Yeah, half the price. 

Well the instruction manual is HERE (opens up a .pdf file). 

Unfortunately I can't copy the jap text from the .pdf file in order to translate it, but having a read at it, it says (page 120) something about 50*6W and then (right below it) 22*6W (50-15.000Hz, 5% THD). 

If I'm assuming right, and the 50*6 rating is peak with the 22*6 rating being JIS or whatever they measure watts over there, this is definitely no PRS-A900 in there. :laugh:

Jorge you can keep the amp. Send me the rest though.


----------



## doitor

n_olympios said:


> Jorge you can keep the amp. Send me the rest though.


Sure, just pm you adress.

J.


----------



## starboy869

i wonder..... How many people would be interested? serious only Price would be around $1150 or so plus customs. USA$


----------



## Scott Buwalda

I have two sources for this deck from the Far East, but they won't be $1,000 shipped as many have concluded previously. The conversion rate to Singapore dollars would dictate $1,225.00 USD - $1,250.00 USD shipped. I can get as many as I want at this price, but would probably need 10+ in order to secure that price.

EDIT as above, the units would be cleared straight-away into the USA and include customs.

Scott


----------



## michaelsil1

Scott Buwalda said:


> I have two sources for this deck from the Far East, but they won't be $1,000 shipped as many have concluded previously. The conversion rate to Singapore dollars would dictate $1,225.00 USD - $1,250.00 USD shipped. I can get as many as I want at this price, but would probably need 10+ in order to secure that price.
> 
> EDIT as above, the units would be cleared straight-away into the USA and include customs.
> 
> Scott


Scott,

You seem to have your fingers in quite a few goodies.


----------



## Scott Buwalda

Before Hybrid Audio, this is what I did, amongst other things such as installing, and etc. I was resonsible for bringing several of the black DCT-1's into this country. I still have many of my old contacts. The problem with the DEH-P01/DEX-P99RS is:

1. It's brand new and hasn't quite made its way en masse to asia and europe;
2. It is in high demand in these locations.
3. It's not exactly an expensive deck (by comparison to other deck and processor combo's, such as the D7xIII/P90), so the margin is low.

Buying from Europe is a no-go because of the conversaion rate to Euro and GBP. Current preice in Europe is $1,600 + USD. That leaves the Yen, Sen Dollar, and etc., which aren't as attractive of conversion rates as they used to be, but better than Europe. 

Scott


----------



## ErinH

forgot to ask. does this come with the usb/ipod cable needed?


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> forgot to ask. does this come with the usb/ipod cable needed?


No special cable needed.
It has a short USB cable in the back and it comes with a 3 feet USB extension cable.
You can use the regular iPod cable or use it for a thumb drive.

J.


----------



## kyheng

Jorge, how's the listening impression on this fellow?


----------



## Vigarisa

Very nice and interesting deck. Congratulations.

I talked to a friend yesterday that has been into car audio for 20+ years, and he lives in Japan now, regarding this HU. He told me the same as Scott said above, this unit is not as an ODR line, it's actually the top line that you can buy in a non-specialized store (I think of a "Best Buy"in Japan haha). 

Most SQ people in Japan use the ODR line (regarding Pioneer/Carrozeria of course), which is a lot more expensive ($3-5K).

He said this DEH-P01 sells at promotional price in Japan for around US$850

I'll just wait a little more to get one, those pictures got me soo curious!

Fabio


----------



## doitor

kyheng said:


> Jorge, how's the listening impression on this fellow?


Havent been able to test it in the car.
I'm doing some work to the amp rack.
I wanted to have it working today, but it's pouring rain so it might have to wait for tomorrow.

J.


----------



## michaelsil1

doitor said:


> Havent been able to test it in the car.
> I'm doing some work to the amp rack.
> I wanted to have it working today, but it's pouring rain so it might have to wait for tomorrow.
> 
> J.


Send the rain to Los Angeles we could use it.


----------



## 60ndown

doitor said:


> Havent been able to test it in the car.
> I'm doing some work to the amp rack.
> I wanted to have it working today, but it's pouring rain so it might have to wait for tomorrow.
> 
> J.


no one sick in your hood?



michaelsil1 said:


> Send the rain to Los Angeles we could use it.


keep it moving north.


----------



## DAT

awesome HU, must be really good as Doitor put it in his ride.


----------



## aztec1

This is the most wound up I've ever been over a headunit. Thanks for sharing it with us, if it comes to the US it will be a must-buy!


----------



## mikey7182

Jorge- any idea of the specs on the little amp? I'm curious if it can be bridged, etc. and if you had a chance to crack it open. I just ordered mine from Pete.


----------



## Gill

look at the specs posted in previous page 22w*[email protected]%THD.:-(


----------



## starboy869

Well I almost got prices firgured out and would need about 5 to 6 orders to seal the deal. Looking around $1200us shipped.


----------



## Scott Buwalda

DEH-P01 Group Buy is up and official.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...buy-pioneer-deh-p01-dex-p99rs.html#post838016


----------



## doitor

DAT said:


> awesome HU, must be really good as Doitor put it in his ride.



On a serious note, it's really a kick a$$ piece.

J.


----------



## BodegaBay

Jorge: quick question on the faceplate material. Is it the usual stuff seen on current head units or is it a harder scratch resistant material. Most of these new H/Us with these acrylic materials seem so susceptible to hairline scratches the minute they're touched.


----------



## mikey7182

BodegaBay said:


> Jorge: quick question on the faceplate material. Is it the usual stuff seen on current head units or is it a harder scratch resistant material. Most of these new H/Us with these acrylic materials seem so susceptible to hairline scratches the minute they're touched.


This might be a crazy idea, but anybody seen or use those clear protective films for cell phones? I can't remember what they're called, but it's basically a thin layer of plastic. I have it on my Blackberry and it has been great. They do it in the mall for like $10. I wonder how well that stuff would work on a faceplate?


----------



## doitor

BodegaBay said:


> Jorge: quick question on the faceplate material. Is it the usual stuff seen on current head units or is it a harder scratch resistant material. Most of these new H/Us with these acrylic materials seem so susceptible to hairline scratches the minute they're touched.


It looks like acrylic, but can't say if it's any different from any other.










Also with the awesome remote control, I dont really see the need to touch the faceplate that much.
I know I'll be using the iPod most of the time.
On a side note, I finally got the system powered up.
Expect initial in car listening impression tomorrow.

J.


----------



## Boostedrex

mikey7182 said:


> This might be a crazy idea, but anybody seen or use those clear protective films for cell phones? I can't remember what they're called, but it's basically a thin layer of plastic. I have it on my Blackberry and it has been great. They do it in the mall for like $10. I wonder how well that stuff would work on a faceplate?


Ghost Armor, Phantom Skin, and Invisible Shield are the popular brands for what you were talking about.


----------



## kyheng

Jorge, that's the most promising statement from you today.... 
1 may scratch the front panel when doing cleaning, suggest to air blow it to prevent scratchs when doing cleaning.


----------



## doitor

kyheng said:


> Jorge, that's the most promising statement from you today....


LOL.
I've been playing with some new gear for the amp rack and we had a pretty bad storm yesterday, so had to delay my plans.
Weather looks fine today, so after work, it's on like Donkey Kong until I make this sucker sing in the car.

J.


----------



## kyheng

Bad storm is ok, but not thunder storms.... This is what I hate most now. Cooked my PC and TV before.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Wow, nice HU.  

[Borat voice] Verrah niiice! [/Borat voice]


----------



## doitor

Last night I was finally able to get the system going.
It took me around 10-15 minutes playing with it to get it pretty damn close to my previous setup.
First impressions are pretty good. 
With a flat eq, tonality is sweet.
The initial TA values where pretty close and with a little tweaking on the midrange, it was on.
Acoustical instruments sound very natural.
In the live version of "Hotel California", I inmediately got lost in the music and the system made me forget I was in the car.
Sense of envelopment was pretty impressive.
I still need to play a bit to get it right, but for a quick tune it's pretty amazing.
I'll try the Auto EQ-T/A tonight and report my findings tomorrow.

J.


----------



## El Flaco

Wow amazing headunit! I wonder how it compares to something like the Clarion DRZ9255 or even the Alpine F1 status system!


----------



## nirschl

El Flaco said:


> Wow amazing headunit! I wonder how it compares to something like the Clarion DRZ9255 or even the Alpine F1 status system!


Dont flame me but I will just go ahead and say that in terms of tuning flexibility and features it a significant step above the DRZ. No real comparison.

The Alpine is a great rig no doubt but much more expensive and not quite as user friendly. I believe it too is slightly less flexible still?

Of course this is all a matter of opinion.
Cheers!


----------



## DAT

nirschl said:


> Dont flame me but I will just go ahead and say that in terms of tuning flexibility and features it a significant step above the DRZ. No real comparison.
> 
> The Alpine is a great rig no doubt but much more expensive and not quite as user friendly. I believe it too is slightly less flexible still?
> 
> Of course this is all a matter of opinion.
> Cheers!


IMHO, The *DRZ* is and will as be great... made to do one thing and that is sound good. I used to owe a *Alpine F#1* , the reason I got rid of it was Alpine failed... Display and lack of parts to replace it if something ever happened.... Alpine you get a "F"



Currently use a *P9 / DEQ,* might have to try the new *Pioneer DEH-P01 (DEX-P99RS)
*





.


----------



## ErinH

DAT said:


> IMHO, The *DRZ* is and will as be great... made to do one thing and that is sound good. I used to owe a *Alpine F#1* , the reason I got rid of it was Alpine failed... Display and lack of parts to replace it if something ever happened.... Alpine you get a "F"
> 
> 
> 
> Currently use a *P9 / DEQ,* might have to try the new *Pioneer DEH-P01 (DEX-P99RS)
> *


The problem with f1 is that it's not supported anymore, which you alluded to.

Also, the 7990 is picky with CD-Rs. Until I realized that, I was on the fence about selling mine. As soon as I figured that out (4 out of 5 cd-rs wouldn't play) I immediately decided it was going to be sold. 

So, can the p01 play burned cd's? lol.


----------



## nirschl

bikinpunk said:


> The problem with f1 is that it's not supported anymore, which you alluded to.
> 
> Also, the 7990 is picky with CD-Rs. Until I realized that, I was on the fence about selling mine. As soon as I figured that out (4 out of 5 cd-rs wouldn't play) I immediately decided it was going to be sold.
> 
> So, can the p01 play burned cd's? lol.



haha..I have personally had atleast 100 CD-Rs in this thing already with no issues. These have all been of the TDK make so I cannot speak for other brands as of now.


----------



## Robb

nirschl, can we get a Youtube video of this DEX-P99RS ??


----------



## nirschl

Robb said:


> nirschl, can we get a Youtube video of this DEX-P99RS ??


Well I could but Im not quite sure what that would tell. Doitors detailed photos pretty much tell the story.


----------



## kyheng

To use CDRs on old school decks, the burning speed must be very very slow(if can 1X), else 4X or 8X(chances of unable to read is higher).

Anyway to get a good sounded system, HU is just part of it. Amp and drivers is equally important. But now the only person that can say which is better is Jorge(he has owned quite a few HUs).


----------



## n_olympios

But the thing is, can you write a cdr in 1x on a modern cd-rom writer?


----------



## starboy869

Well that's when you have one bay in your computer with an old school cdrw drive. 

What I don't get is when people spend a few grand on a system, either home or car, but when it comes to the cd/dvd media for burnt material they use cheapest of the cheap media.


----------



## n_olympios

You've got a point there. 

I've been using Taiyo Yuden matt surface cdr's forever, and the only HU that's picky on them is my 7998R (although I did get it s/h and I don't know what the previous owner did to it).


----------



## ErinH

I had a multitude of discs I tried out, all from different MFGs. I know for a fact that some were burned at very slow speeds as they were 'remastered' discs I had gotten from a head-fi forum member a while back. He made discs kind of like audionutz does. 

Anyway, you guys can have all the fancy old school SQ decks. I tried going that route but, man, it just wasn't for me. The mx4000 and the 7990 both are highly regarded decks and I wound up selling both.
Funny enough, the mx4000 mfg date was 1996. the 7990 was 2001, IIRC (may be wrong about this... might have been newer) and the mcintosh took every cd-r I threw at it, while the alpine didn't. Kind of odd, if you ask me. 
Aside from cd-r playback, I'm just too used to iPods. I'm not really concerned if you would call that 'sq' or not. Frankly, in a moving car, if you can hear the difference of wav ripped ipod tracks vs CD I'd be VERY impressed. And I would also wave the BS flag, too. 

*flame suit on*


This all relates to the deh-p01 in that this sucker seems to do everything most people would want. The ipod control and audio side of things all seem to be superb.


----------



## doitor

I played with the Auto EQ-T/A last night.
It's pretty easy to get going.
Car off, A/C off, silent place.
With the HU turned off, you push the eq button for a couple of seconds.
The display lowers to show the 1/8" plug.
The menu is again in japanese, but pretty straight forward.
It gives you several options.

1) Drivers or passenger side.
2) Custom N/W or Auto N/W. In "custom" mode, it uses the x-over settings you entered in the Audio menu. In "Auto", it selects x-over points and slopes for you. Don't know based on what, but it does.

After you select your options, connect the mic, put it on the headrest and push the volume knob.
The hu starts a 10 sec. countdown and off it goes.
It first sends band limited pink noise thru each channel at different volumes.
Then it does the same but with "clicks".
The entire process took around 5 minutes.
I did two runs, one with the "Custom" and one with the "Auto" N/W modes and took a listen to reference material.
T/A was spot on in both runs. Different values from my previous setup, but with similar results.
The Auto N/W had some pretty weird result.

Sub: 63 hz down (Reversed polarity) -17 db
Midbass: 63 hz up to 1.6 khz. Left -12 db. Right -9 db
Midrange: 1.6 khz up to 8 khz. Left -2 db. Right 0 db
Tweeters: 8 khz and up. -9 db. Right -11 db

With those settings I didn't liked it much, but I just moved the x-over point between midbass and midrange down to 250 hz and it sounds pretty damn good.
You cant see what the eq does, but there's a big difference from it to the flat setting.
Overall, the Auto thingie does a pretty impressive job.

J


----------



## AVIDEDTR

doitor said:


> Sub: 63 hz down (Reversed polarity) -17 db
> Midbass: 63 hz up to 1.6 khz. Left -12 db. Right -9 db
> Midrange: 1.6 khz up to 8 khz. Left -2 db. Right 0 db
> Tweeters: 8 khz and up. -9 db. Right -11 db
> 
> J


63 up on the L8's? hmm more like 40 and up


----------



## labcoat22

Wouldn't the Drivers or passenger side be opposite as Japan has RHD?

well done review 

R-


----------



## doitor

AVIDEDTR said:


> 63 up on the L8's? hmm more like 40 and up


And all the way up to 1.6khz, with the L3's from 1.6 khz up to 8 khz.
Not the best settings and not the best results.
But you can also use de "Custom" mode and it only does TA and EQ with your x-over settings.
Much better results.



labcoat22 said:


> Wouldn't the Drivers or passenger side be opposite as Japan has RHD?
> 
> well done review
> 
> R-


You are right.
You should be fine as long as the proper location is selected (driver or passenger) and the mic is in the right place.
To manually set T/A on it you set the distance (in cm).
The auto T/A was spot on on the tweet and midrange as far as distance.
The midbass and sub where off, but the hu takes into consideratios reflections, so that's why.
As far as sound goes, it did a pretty impressive job.
Not just for an auto thingie. 
Amazing job in general.


----------



## Robb

My old Alpine 7909 played Maxell CDR's burned at 16x.


----------



## trunks9_us

doitor said:


> I played with the Auto EQ-T/A last night.
> It's pretty easy to get going.
> Car off, A/C off, silent place.
> With the HU turned off, you push the eq button for a couple of seconds.
> The display lowers to show the 1/8" plug.
> The menu is again in japanese, but pretty straight forward.
> It gives you several options.
> 
> 1) Drivers or passenger side.
> 2) Custom N/W or Auto N/W. In "custom" mode, it uses the x-over settings you entered in the Audio menu. In "Auto", it selects x-over points and slopes for you. Don't know based on what, but it does.
> 
> After you select your options, connect the mic, put it on the headrest and push the volume knob.
> The hu starts a 10 sec. countdown and off it goes.
> It first sends band limited pink noise thru each channel at different volumes.
> Then it does the same but with "clicks".
> The entire process took around 5 minutes.
> I did two runs, one with the "Custom" and one with the "Auto" N/W modes and took a listen to reference material.
> T/A was spot on in both runs. Different values from my previous setup, but with similar results.
> The Auto N/W had some pretty weird result.
> 
> Sub: 63 hz down (Reversed polarity) -17 db
> Midbass: 63 hz up to 1.6 khz. Left -12 db. Right -9 db
> Midrange: 1.6 khz up to 8 khz. Left -2 db. Right 0 db
> Tweeters: 8 khz and up. -9 db. Right -11 db
> 
> With those settings I didn't liked it much, but I just moved the x-over point between midbass and midrange down to 250 hz and it sounds pretty damn good.
> You cant see what the eq does, but there's a big difference from it to the flat setting.
> Overall, the Auto thingie does a pretty impressive job.
> 
> J


The one thing I want to know is how does this compare to a denon head unit specifically the dct-1 , dct-100 & z1


----------



## doitor

trunks9_us said:


> The one thing I want to know is how does this compare to a denon head unit specifically the dct-1 , dct-100 & z1


Both hu's flat with no eq, processor or anything added or Z1/H900 combo vs P-01 combo?

J.


----------



## kyheng

I guess th CDR we should open another thread to keep this thread clean....

Anyway not much people knows how's the auto TA works like Alpine's main concept is surround effect(heard from somewhere last time), the mic's quality and our expectations. Anything comes into play. If I were to use auto TA, that value will be my reference.


----------



## trunks9_us

I would like to know how the denon would compare to it when they are both flat and when you p99rs is all eq to the way you like it how does it stand then give a good comparison on how it does as well. 



doitor said:


> Both hu's flat with no eq, processor or anything added or Z1/H900 combo vs P-01 combo?
> 
> J.


----------



## xlynoz

Please don't flame me if someone has mentioned this somewhere else but in regards to this deck coming to USA and Canada........

I found the USA and Canada version of the owners manual here http://www.pioneerusa.com/StaticFiles/Manuals/Car/DEX-P99RS_OperationManual0428.pdf. All the manuals that I have seen so far are Japanese or UK manuals. They might be in english but they definitely reference foreign countries. This manual actually references USA and Canadian contacts as well as the USA web site. Hopefully this means we will see this in the near future in North American stores.


----------



## BodegaBay

Nice find on the US manual. I wouldn't be surprised if Pio has a US unit on display for CES in Jan. Good for those who don't mind waiting additional months for it's North American release.


----------



## neo007

Hello! Has anybody compared it to the ecllipse 7200MKII?
Cheers


----------



## kyheng

How to compare when 7200 is 3-way while P99 is 4-way?


----------



## pionkej

kyheng said:


> How to compare when 7200 is 3-way while P99 is 4-way?


All he had to do was read the thread to know that too. I think somebody just wants their post count up.


----------



## AdamTaylor

damn, "photobucket bandwidth exceeded"


----------



## kyheng

Well, I guess not you want the fellow badly.... But if you want it fast, source them from Asia countries(Japan only comes with some 6*50W amp while others no) and no warranty. If you want warranties, is better wait until next year.

pionkej : I'll just pass on this. Sometimes a person wants the other functions(Ipod, USB) more than either 3-way or 4-way.


----------



## rain27

xlynoz said:


> Please don't flame me if someone has mentioned this somewhere else but in regards to this deck coming to USA and Canada........
> 
> I found the USA and Canada version of the owners manual here http://www.pioneerusa.com/StaticFiles/Manuals/Car/DEX-P99RS_OperationManual0428.pdf. All the manuals that I have seen so far are Japanese or UK manuals. They might be in english but they definitely reference foreign countries. This manual actually references USA and Canadian contacts as well as the USA web site. Hopefully this means we will see this in the near future in North American stores.


I don't know why they would bring it to the US if they (Pioneer) continually state that they won't.


----------



## n_olympios

Of course they will. It'd be stupid not to. 

Then again...


----------



## neo007

neo007 said:


> Hello! Has anybody compared it to the ecllipse 7200MKII?
> Cheers


Sorry for asking such a brief question the first time around. 
I know the specs of both & have read a few threads on P99RS but have been unable to get a comparision with the eclipse 7200
As i'm looking to get a good headunit to begin my set up.
i'm intrested to know how the two compare in SQ terms.
TIA
Cheers


----------



## subwoofery

I have the 7200 and I'm sure the P99RS will sound much better - all EQ flat... 

Not in the same league

Kelvin


----------



## AVIDEDTR

subwoofery said:


> I have the 7200 and I'm sure the P99RS will sound much better - all EQ flat...
> 
> Not in the same league
> 
> Kelvin


Somewhat in the same league. Copper Chassis, Ipod controls, no amp. time alignment, built in crossover and a small screen.

The pioneer has more eq features, a true 4 way active and is not plastered with logos.

Sound-wise, it will be subjective to the person. My guess is since I don't have mine yet(damn cdn customs) it will be better.


----------



## Boostedrex

AVIDEDTR said:


> Somewhat in the same league. Copper Chassis, Ipod controls, no amp. time alignment, built in crossover and a small screen.
> 
> The pioneer has more eq features, a true 4 way active and is not plastered with logos.
> 
> Sound-wise, it will be subjective to the person. My guess is since I don't have mine yet(damn cdn customs) it will be better.


The Pioneer has a FAR superior D/A section. That would lead me to think it would sound better with all EQ settings flat.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Boostedrex said:


> The Pioneer has a FAR superior D/A section. That would lead me to think it would sound better with all EQ settings flat.


I think you missed my  above


----------



## Boostedrex

Ah yes, I fail.  I missed that smiley. My apologies.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Boostedrex said:


> Ah yes, I fail.  I missed that smiley. My apologies.


no apologies needed - sarcasm is fun


----------



## michaelsil1

Doesn't it have four sets of DAC's?


----------



## stereojnky

michaelsil1 said:


> Doesn't it have four sets of DAC's?


Yes, four *24bit* DAC's. Every time I say that I get goose bumps.

Mufasaaaa, mufasaaaa, mufasaaaa!!!!


----------



## AVIDEDTR

It's here. F'N Canada Post left it on my door step.


----------



## labcoat22

AVIDEDTR said:


> It's here. F'N Canada Post left it on my door step.


He left you some one to cook you dinner wow that is some postal service.


R-


----------



## AVIDEDTR

labcoat22 said:


> He left you some one to cook you dinner wow that is some postal service.
> 
> 
> R-


Thanks


----------



## labcoat22

AVIDEDTR said:


> Thanks


Sorry its foolish I know but I couldn't help myself. Ill try to be helpful or quiet in the future.

R-


----------



## neo007

Thanks for all the replies 
Any impressions on how both of them sound?
Which one is more clinical, warm, better sound stage, depth, better in high's,mids, lows etc
TIA
Cheers


----------



## Gangsta

neo007 said:


> Thanks for all the replies
> Any impressions on how both of them sound?
> Which one is more clinical, warm, better sound stage, depth, better in high's,mids, lows etc
> TIA
> Cheers


Pioneer are known for warm sound Eclipse is in the brighter side. If you go for active setup then you can control your High's, Mids & Lows according to your liking. In between What all equipments you are planing for?


----------



## Motor

can't see it, damn it


----------



## neo007

Gangsta said:


> Pioneer are known for warm sound Eclipse is in the brighter side. If you go for active setup then you can control your High's, Mids & Lows according to your liking. In between What all equipments you are planing for?


I hope by answering your question i'm not distrubing the thread.
I've an older version of the Jetta( Sold as Skoda octavia In India) 
An the moment i've have an alpine 9830, Tru Tech Billet 475, 6.5" 2way components on the front & a 5.25" coaxial on the rear shelf. The Mid bass on th speaker are Glass fibre & the tweeter is a silk dome. The speakers are form a unknown Korean company called KicX. They are about 5 years old.
So i guess I'll have to get a decent head unit, a good set of speakers & a sub.I'll be using the amp as it's new.
I'm absolutley undecided on my set up.But i have a few brands on list.
Head unit could be an ecllipse or a pioneer. 
The speakers i'm looking at are Alpine F1 status, Dynaudio or Micro Presscion. I'm also confused on going 2 way or 3 way.
I guess the sub will have to be decided after i select my speakers.

I'm yet to listen to kick ass car set up.
But i've never found pioneer to be warm. The best pioneer set up I've heard a pioneer P 80RS with rainbow dreamline speakers & a genesis profile 4 amp( No Sub) & i found it to be bright with lumpy bass.
Another set up was P80 with a illusion audio carbon 3 way with an 8" mid bass. It sounded warm but had know detail.
I've only head the ecllipse 7100 with CDT speakers & ample audio amplification, Which i found to be aslo fatiguing. May be it was due to the placement of the tweeter.

Thanks
Cheers


----------



## n_olympios

How the system sounds in general has much more to do with the sound character of the speakers than the HU. To really be in the position to compare HU's and their sound you should test them in the same car, same system. 

Besides, it's how you tune that counts.


----------



## neo007

I can't agree more. 
That's the reason for being on this forum as far as car audio goes i'm a complete noob.As out here hi end car audio is pretty much in it's infancy & it's almost impossible to here most of the stuff here in india.
Cheers


----------



## kyheng

Equipment is 1 thing and tuning is another. Both of them play a very important role on giving a "perfect" that we want. Just that getting high end stuffs with more tuning options ease the tuning process. But without proper tuning, how good the equipment a person has also pointless.


----------



## MarkB

From what I can tell there is no digital input other than ipod.

This HU would be perfect for me if there were an spdif aux input to run from my car pc. 

What are the available aux inputs?

thanks....


----------



## nirschl

MarkB said:


> From what I can tell there is no digital input other than ipod.
> 
> This HU would be perfect for me if there were an spdif aux input to run from my car pc.
> 
> What are the available aux inputs?
> 
> thanks....


There is an IPBUS input. Pioneer sells and adaptor box(CD-RB10) which is IPBUS>RCA out, to be used as AUX. The unit has AUX 1 and AUX 2 options. 

I am using this right now as I have my OEM NAVI/DVD unit running into the DEH-P01.


----------



## MarkB

Such a shame there is no digital in. Would be nice to be able to use those AKM dac's.

In any case, it's an awesome HU and I can get by with the analogue inputs.

I'm going to Japan early December, so I might have to pick one up


----------



## mikey7182

MarkB said:


> Such a shame there is no digital in. Would be nice to be able to use those AKM dac's.
> 
> In any case, it's an awesome HU and I can get by with the analogue inputs.
> 
> I'm going to Japan early December, so I might have to pick one up


That would be a wise decision. I am absolutely in love with mine.


----------



## DAT

I'm on the fence here, should I let me DEXP9/DEQ Combo go, and grab this all in one unit? Or stick with the P9 ?


----------



## BCF150

Personal experience leads me to warn you that the P9 units aren't selling very well, so you might have to take a large hit in price paid vs price sold.

I myself am also debating selling my P9 combo and getting this HU, but still on the fence.


----------



## mikey7182

DAT said:


> I'm on the fence here, should I let me DEXP9/DEQ Combo go, and grab this all in one unit? Or stick with the P9 ?


I had no problem selling my P9 for what I had into it, and it only took a couple days. I wonder, BCF, if you have had a harder time selling yours because it is just the HU? Looks like it's sold since you posted this though- congrats. Either way, I would hope P9 units still hold their value as they are hard to beat. 

That being said, I would not hesitate to sell your P9 combo(s) and pick up the P01. I made the switch 2-3 weeks ago and have been extremely happy with the decision. If you're an iPod user, the interface is so much better. SQ is on par if not a bit better than the P9. AutoEQ is badass.


----------



## instalher

i have the r99 and its fantastic.. but its features are what make this deck really shine... now if you dont want to drop 1200 bucks i say go with the eclipse/denon/ decks and run the ms-8 when it comes out early next yr.... that COMBO will be the best set up out there for sq..


----------



## stereojnky

instalher said:


> run the ms-8 _*IF*_ it comes out early next yr......


FIXED! LOL!

Sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## dkh

I will drop the P99rs if and when the MS8 makes an appearance 

and, Did you say early next year???


----------



## newtitan

so what in the world are you supposed to do with that small amp lol, I cant imagine its more than what 20W rms? 

can you say use rca pair from the deck connected to the 6ch amp, for say tweeter usage, 

and then run the other two rca pairs off the deck to SEPERATE external amps??

and do you still have access to the auto tuning function?


and also have you tried the USB function for music usage, wondering if it will decode lossless mp4 files? or is there a bitrate limit off usb

thanks


----------



## psycle_1

newtitan said:


> so what in the world are you supposed to do with that small amp lol, I cant imagine its more than what 20W rms?
> 
> can you say use rca pair from the deck connected to the 6ch amp, for say tweeter usage,
> 
> and then run the other two rca pairs off the deck to SEPERATE external amps??
> 
> and do you still have access to the auto tuning function?
> 
> 
> and also have you tried the USB function for music usage, wondering if it will decode lossless mp4 files? or is there a bitrate limit off usb
> 
> thanks


Yes, you can use the supplied amp to power tweeters if you wish. Does not affect autotuning since it acts just like any other outboard amp.

If you're referring to Apple lossless m4a files, yes, it plays those just fine. Most of my iPod is in lossless. No bitrate limit that I am aware of.


----------



## Dukk*

stereojnky said:


> FIXED! LOL!
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help it.


See, now THAT is funny! :laugh:


----------



## newtitan

can you play apple lossless off a usb pen drive? or do you have to have a ipod?


----------



## katodevin

newtitan said:


> can you play apple lossless off a usb pen drive? or do you have to have a ipod?


I've read the manual, and it doesn't mention support of lossless. It DOES say that it can play .wav files from a usb device.


----------



## bbfoto

katodevin said:


> I've read the manual, and it doesn't mention support of lossless. It DOES say that it can play .wav files from a usb device.


Is there a Limit as to the Number of Files/Folders it will read/access off of a USB "Device"? Does it say what type of Formatting the USB Device must be, e.g. FAT, FAT32, NTFS, etc???


----------



## kyheng

Must not be NTFS. Don't orry much on the number limits as you won't make that much in 1 single folder or thumbdrive.


----------



## bbfoto

kyheng said:


> Must not be NTFS. Don't orry much on the number limits as you won't make that much in 1 single folder or thumbdrive.


Ummm...I have a 128GB THUMB Drive! I think that I can fit quite a bit of music on it! 

I was also thinking of using a 500gb USB Hard Disk Drive (powered by a 12v->5v DC-DC Power Supply), or a 64GB Solid State Drive (SSD) in a USB enclosure, or my 64GB SanDisk Extreme Pro Compact Flash Card in a USB Card reader. I have these running in one of my vehicles now with a CarPC setup.

But there is really something to say for the simplicity of a real "All-in-One" Head Unit such as the DEH-P01/DEX-P99RS, so I'd like to go that route again for another install, but I am just too spoiled by having access to nearly my entire music collection on just a few very small portable memory devices, as opposed to 1000's of CDs!

I can't go back to CDs, LOL! Think about it...it is hard to believe, but the Compact Disc is 27-year-old technology!!! I got my first Sony Home Audio CD Player as a Birthday present in 1982!

Flash Memory and HDD memory are SOOOOO inexpensive these days! I really don't understand why Car Audio manufacturers don't just put a 500GB notebook HDD in these head units, or built-in Flash Memory, or just a CF/SD memory card slot on the front! How about front and rear E-SATA ports? Do away with the CD Transport altogether...no mechanics to break down, less digital jitter issues, bypass the USB limitations altogether, and add support for High-Resolution and Multi-Channel Lossless audio formats, etc. I love the iPod/iPhone as a Portable Music Player, but why require the consumer to have to purchase an Apple PMP device, and be stuck with its interface, just to get a resonable amount of music files in the car?!

PS HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!


----------



## kyheng

The bigger the media are, the more music you can put in. But think it another way, if it fails, it means total lost. But HU's limitations still around 250GB max if not mistaken. Have to confirm back from the manual.
Because of license and copyright issues, CD will still be there.


----------



## snaimpally

newtitan said:


> so what in the world are you supposed to do with that small amp lol, I cant imagine its more than what 20W rms?
> 
> can you say use rca pair from the deck connected to the 6ch amp, for say tweeter usage,
> 
> and then run the other two rca pairs off the deck to SEPERATE external amps??
> 
> and do you still have access to the auto tuning function?
> 
> 
> and also have you tried the USB function for music usage, wondering if it will decode lossless mp4 files? or is there a bitrate limit off usb
> 
> thanks


The amp is actually 50 watts per ch I think and based off the Premier top end amps from Pio. According to Nirschl, many in Japan actually use the amp because they drive smaller sized cars there. So you can probably use the amp if you have a compact or sub-compact car. Not a bad way to go - add a sub amp and you are ready for 3 way active + sub.

FYI, the harness on the DEH-P01 is the same as the one used for the 800/880 so if you have one of those HUs, its plug and play. Also, IP bus works fine - my 6 disc Pio changer plugs in and works fine with the DEH-P01.


----------



## snaimpally

DAT said:


> I'm on the fence here, should I let me DEXP9/DEQ Combo go, and grab this all in one unit? Or stick with the P9 ?


Really depends on what your priorities and reasons for switching over are. I think the primary advantages of the P01 over the DEXP9/DEQ combo is auto eq and having everything in a 1 din unit. If your combo is alreay installed and you are happy tuning manually, then I'd say don't bother. On the other hand, if the combo is not installed and/or you want the auto eq functionality, get the P01.


----------



## snaimpally

kyheng said:


> The bigger the media are, the more music you can put in. But think it another way, if it fails, it means total lost. But HU's limitations still around 250GB max if not mistaken. Have to confirm back from the manual.
> Because of license and copyright issues, CD will still be there.


If you put music on a hard drive in your car, you should back it up. Don't want to lose your collection from hitting a pothole, LOL. Not sure how long CD will be around but I do suspect some form of optical media (DVD-A, SACD, Blu-Ray audio) that is the size of a CD will be around. 

Frankly, I'm surprised that top end decks like the P01 have yet to incorporate a DVD (e.g., capable of reading DVD-A/SACD) drive mechanism.


----------



## kyheng

I won't use such big storage anyway. Even 3GB of songs I can listen to about 1 week. At the end, it still depends to what we want.


----------



## bbfoto

It's great to hear that this unit will play at least one Lossless file format (.wav) through the USB connection. Of course, AIFF, FLAC or Apple Lossless would be nice as well.

For me, it comes down to the convenience and cost-effectiveness of portable storage (HDD, SSD, USB Thumb Drives, CF/SD memory cards). The Seagate "Zero Gravity" Notebook Hard Drives are very robust, and of course it's a non-issue with the SSD's and Flash memory.

All of my music files and professional photos are backed-up on an X-RAID 6 system, so no worries about loosing my music files in the car.

I too wish there was more wide-spread support for DVD-A and SACD, but mostly because of licensing, and the lack of demand for High-Res formats (e.g. the popularity of MP3's, the iPod, and other PMPs) I doubt there will ever be better support or demand for these. 

I still do like having the option of being able to load a CD in a HU, but can you imagine trying to locate one specific track in your 1000+ collection of CDs when want to demo that track at a remote location (e.g. away from your CD collection)?

I 'think' that I can hold out a few more months to see if this HU will actually be released in the U.S., because it would be nice to have the USA warranty/support and, AM/FM Tuner, and English Menus.

Thanks to the OP for starting this thread. Please keep us posted! 

(subscribed)

Billy B.
bbfoto


----------



## kyheng

I don't worry much on your concern basicly. As long as you don't get Asia version. Most HUs they build with specific region, just like DVD HUs. As long as get the right region, it should not be much problem with radio(but not Jap version). But warranty is a concern for such new HUs.


----------



## diegoejea

Just a note: I heard a trusted opinion by me, who says this P99 sounds better than a HX-D2 for voices and mids, but colder for bass. Just an opinion, but good to know.


----------



## manslayer

damn that looks nice/ how much do these go for?


----------



## Gangsta

Can anyone tell me, where can i source for P99rs in Philippines (Manila).


----------



## nebur8

thing is sweet...a bit too expensive for me, but you gotta pay to play right?


----------



## kyheng

Gangsta : Singapore is the nearest. Compare to Malaysia, it is slightly cheaper.


----------



## bbfoto

*PIONEER DEX-P99RS iPOD and USB Playback Details*

PAGE 68 in the English Manual:

USB Storage Device Must Be Formatted *FAT16* or *FAT32*. (This means that it accesses the attached USB Device or Memory as *USB Mass Storage Device*).

PAGE 71:

You cannot connect a USB Storage Device to this unit via a USB Hub. 
You cannot have Multiple PARTITIONS on the attached USB Memory Device, i.e. Hard Disk Drive (HDD).

PAGE 72:

*The Sequence of Audio Files on the Compact Disc*

- This unit assigns folder numbers. The user cannot assign folder numbers.
- Folder selection sequence or other operation may be altered depending on the encoding or writing software.
- For practical use, the folder hierarchy should have as few tiers as possible.
- Up to 999 files on a disc can be played back.
- Up to 99 folders on a disc can be played back.

*The Sequence of Audio Files on the USB Storage Device*

For USB portable audio players, the sequence is different and depends on the player. _The user cannot assign folder numbers and specify the playback sequence with this unit_.

- Playback sequence is the same as recorded sequence in the USB storage device.
- To specify the playback sequence, the following method is recommended:

1. Create the file name including numbers that specify the playback sequence (e.g., 001xxx.mp3 and 099yyy.mp3).
2. Put those files into a folder.
3. Record the folder containing files into the USB storage device.

However, depending on the system environment, you cannot specify the playback sequence.

- Up to *15,000 Files *in a USB Storage Device can be played back.
- Up to *500 Folders *in a USB Storage Device can be played back.
- Up to an *Eight-Tier Directory *in a USB Storage Device can be played back.

*iPod Compatibility*

This unit supports only the following iPod models. Supported iPod software versions are shown below. Older versions of iPod software may not be supported.

— iPod nano first generation (software version 1.3.1)
— iPod nano second generation (software version 1.1.3)
— iPod nano third generation (software version 1.1.2)
— iPod nano fourth generation (softwareversion 1.0.3)
— iPod fifth generation (software version 1.3.0)
— iPod classic (software version 1.1.2)
— iPod touch (software version 2.0)
— iPhone (software version 2.0)
— iPhone 3G (software version 2.0) --- *NOT version 3.0 or iPhone 3GS !!!* 

- Depending on the generation or version of the iPod, some functions can not be operated.
- Operations may vary depending on the software version of iPod.
- When using an iPod, iPod Dock Connector to USB Cable is required.
- Pioneer CD-IU50 interface cable is also available. For details, consult your dealer.
- This unit can control previous generations iPod models with a Pioneer iPod adapter (e.g. CD-IB100N).

*About iPod Settings*

- You cannot operate the iPod Equalizer on Pioneer products. We recommend that you set the iPod Equalizer to ‘OFF’ before connecting to this unit.
- You cannot set Repeat to 'OFF' on the iPod when using this unit. Even if you set Repeat to 'OFF' on the iPod, Repeat is automatically changed to ‘ALL’ when connecting the iPod to this unit.


*Compressed Audio Compatibility (Compact Disc, USB)*

*WMA*

- Compatible format: WMA encoded by Windows Media Player
- File extension: .wma
- Bit rate: 48 kbps to 320 kbps (CBR), 48 kbps to 384 kbps (VBR)
- Sampling frequency: 32 kHz to 48 kHz
- Windows Media Audio Professional, Lossless, Voice: No

*MP3*

- File extension: .mp3
- Bit rate: 8 kbps to 320 kbps (CBR, VBR)
- Sampling frequency: 16 kHz to 48 kHz (32, 44.1, 48 kHz for emphasis)
- Compatible ID3 tag version: 1.0, 1.1, 2.2, 2.3, 2.4 (ID3 tag Version 2.x is given priority than Version 1.x.)
- M3u playlist: No
- MP3i (MP3 interactive), mp3 PRO: No

*AAC*

- Compatible format: AAC encoded by iTunes
- File extension: .m4a
- Transmission rate: 16 kbps to 320 kbps (CBR)
- Sampling frequency: 11.025 kHz to 48 kHz
*- Apple Lossless: No* 

*WAV*

- Compatible format: Linear PCM (LPCM), MS ADPCM
- File extension: .wav
- Quantization bits: 8 and 16 (LPCM), 4 (MS ADPCM)
- Sampling frequency: 16 kHz to 48 kHz (LPCM), 22.05 kHz to 44.1 kHz (MS ADPCM)

END OF OWNERS MANUAL TEXT
-----------------------------------------

If anyone is successfully using this unit connected to an iPhone 3G/3GS running Version 3.0+ firmware, please let me know, especially if you are able to play Apple Lossless Files! FLAC would be nice via USB Memory Device as well, but I doubt that's gonna happen! I really don't want to Re-RIP my entire disc collection with .WAV files! That would be another 3TB's to archive! Hard Drives are cheap, but time to do it is not! 

I really would look forward to getting one of these, even with all of my nitpicking about it, LOL. I've always loved my P9 Combo installs over almost everything else (except for their lack of a good iPOD UI, and slightly-limited X/O cut-off frequencies).

The other major advantage (IMO) with the P9 Combo is the ability to Connect other Digital Sources to the Processor's Digital Input via Coaxial or Toslink (with simple cables/adapters). I'd really like to connect a Logitech Squeezebox Touch or other Digital Source to the P99RS. Anybody have a schematic to see where we can tie into the Digital Signal on the PCB? 

And with the P9 Combo, I really do like having the DSP separate and mounted close to the amps for short RCA runs and less noise issues. If I pick up the P99RS, I might have to pay Jorge hugh $ to make up a set of those RCA's with the Canare Star-Quad cable, lol!

If only this unit had a Digital Input, my money would already be in Mr. Buwalda's hands, LOL. I think I'm safe for now, but I CCCAAANNN'TT HOOO LLLLL DDDD OUUUUTTT MM MMUUUUCCCHHHH LLLOOOOOONNNGGEERR!!!!

I hope you guys are enjoying these! Please keep us posted on your findings concerning SQ and other operational details!


----------



## khanhfat

man you will make evevery SQ heads purchase this unit for their car soooner or later. The fuction of this unit is amazing .


----------



## alachua

Hrmm...no apple lossless? That certainly boggles the mind. Looks like its rips to .wav instead of saving a bit of space.

Can we get confirmation from one of the owners? All the Focal discs on the forum are .m4a apple lossless.

-Cliff


----------



## kyheng

Even *.AAC or *.WMA have version specific. Certain versions it can't play.....


----------



## Twonks

I use a version 5 of the Ipod video with my P99rs

It is only 30gb, but I am to upgrade the HD to around 100gb with a Hitachi 1.8" drive.

From there I see no real reason to be upset with Ipod connectivity, as tbh if you can afford the P99RS then ultimately a few bits more for an older Ipod isn't a lot.

I've also got a Iphone 3G on 3.01 (or whatever it is) so will try that.


----------



## doitor

Iphone 3G with software 3.1.2 doesnt work.










But my 160 gb iPod Classic packed with lossless works just fine.

J.


----------



## ErinH

^ lossless? wave or apple lossless?


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> ^ lossless? wave or apple lossless?


Apple Lossless.

J.


----------



## alachua

Thanks for the test doitor.

I wonder if the reason it lists apple lossless as unsupported is due to it not playing it from a cd. Or worse, using the internal DAC to convert it to analog when played from an ipod. I have a v5.5 ipod here that won't output audio across the dock connector, but the data connection works fine, if I end up with one I'll have to remember to try it.

-Cliff


----------



## Intel_One_USMC

bump for the answer above. 

When playing apple lossless off the ipod, does it get converted by the ipod DAC or does the file itself gets sent to the P01 digitally [to be decoded in the deck]?


----------



## Twonks

I would hope and presume it is taken from the Ipod digitally.

If not it is a serious flaw in the design, and after all the other nice touches I'm sure Pioneer wouldn't overlook something so obvious.

And I have to say that personally I think the lossless on Ipod sounds better than CD, so not quite sure what that says about the deck if it doesn't take it digitally.


----------



## doitor

I copied a bunch of apple lossless files to a thumb drive.
I did it first with the songs in folders and then with the song in the root menu.
This is what I get.










J.


----------



## iarechaga

Doitor, I had the P800RS with the iPod module connected but the BIG problem for me was the double D/A conversion (one made by the iPod module and the other one made by the P800RS)

Can you try a 0 bit track to check if we still have the double D/A conversion?

It would be very nice 


EDIT: Ok, now I see your Apple Lossless test... That must be the same problem with the P800+iPod module... the iPod does the conversion and then again the P01 (or P99RS as it's named in Europe)


----------



## doitor

I put only the 0 Bit track from the USACi cd that I burned in AppleLossles into the thumb drive.
I still get "NO AUDIO".

J.


----------



## alachua

So, right now it will play an apple lossless via the iPod, but no other source? That would sway me to believe that it is using the iPod D/A converter to decode it.

-Cliff


----------



## Twonks

I can't believe the iPod is doing the da. Such is the sq from the thing. 

Does anybody know the pin out of the iPod as it will be worth sacrificing a cable to prove.


----------



## iarechaga

doitor said:


> I put only the 0 Bit track from the USACi cd that I burned in AppleLossles into the thumb drive.
> I still get "NO AUDIO".
> 
> J.


I mean in the iPod so we can check if the iPod does de D/A conversion or not


----------



## bbfoto

doitor said:


> Iphone 3G with software 3.1.2 doesnt work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my 160 gb iPod Classic packed with lossless works just fine.
> 
> J.





doitor said:


> I copied a bunch of apple lossless files to a thumb drive.
> I did it first with the songs in folders and then with the song in the root menu.
> This is what I get.
> 
> _NO AUDIO_
> 
> J.


Jorge,

Thanks for taking the time to test and confirm this!!! Much appreciated.  It's half good news and half bad news to me...bittersweet, lol. It would be GREAT if it could play Apple Lossless or FLAC directly from a USB Thumb Drive or HDD, but at least it does .WAV from the USB and Apple Lossless from the iPod (which IMO the Owner's Manual states that it cannot play AL at all). Too bad it will not play Apple Lossless from iPhone 3G/v3.1.2 as well!  Just to clarify, you did not specify if it would play standard AAC or MP3 files off of the iPhone 3G. Does it?

Also, it will be interesting to find whether or not the iPod is doing the Apple Lossless D/A conversion internally and then AGAIN in the HU. I would be very surprised if the HU could actually differentiate between MP3 or regular AAC as oppossed to an Apple Lossless file and handle or process them differently. :huh2:

For Sh!ts & Giggles, can you test a Full-Resolution .WAV file on a USB Thumbdrive, Compared to the Identical Track in Apple Lossless format via the iPod? Note any difference in Output Level, Noise Floor, Imaging/Staging, or overall SQ?

I'm sure it sounds Quite Good either way, but it'd be an interesting test. I think I'm itchin' to get ahold of one of these sooner rather than later, lol, but I've just got too much gear sittin' around on the shelf already, dagnammit!

BTW.....HAPPY NEW YEAR everybody!


----------



## bbfoto

iarechaga said:


> I mean in the iPod so we can check if the iPod does de D/A conversion or not


Yeah, this should be a good test as well. Play a One Minute 0-bit track in Apple Lossless from the iPod. Ummm...but I can't remember how it works:

If the iPod is doing the D/A conversion internally it will Play the Entire One Minute of the 0-bit track, and if the Head Unit Only is doing the Conversion it will just "see" 0-bits and IMMEDIATELY go to the next track or stop if there is not another track. Or is it vice-versa?

iarechaga, please elaborate, I've forgotten how this test works!?


----------



## iarechaga

In the IASCA CD-test you have one track.

It is played as a normal track, but this one contains no sound at all. 

With it, you can check your system's noise level produced by the D/A conversion of your head unit and some other problems you can have and you don't notice.

The track should be played like this one from Realmofexcursion : http://realmofexcursion.com/audio/testtones/digital_silence.mp3
(but don't use MP3, search for a WAV version)

The test should be in one CD and then in the iPod. If you get more noise in the iPod, then the iPod does one D/A conversion and then the head unit does another one.


----------



## Intel_One_USMC

How about playing an apple lossless track on the ipod with and without the ipod's eq on. If the ipod is doing the DA then you'll definitely notice the difference in sound. 

I can tell if I have the eq is on in the ipod, since the ipod is doing the DA adding its eq before passing the music on. I'm just throwing it out there, since my ipod nano and my iphone does the same thing.


----------



## iarechaga

yes, that's another way to try it


----------



## DAT

BTW:

I have a brand NEW P01 in the Box here I might not use... anyone interested?


----------



## doitor

Zero Bit track of IASCA cd in the iPod on Apple Lossless plays complete with no noise at all from my studio monitors.
Exactly the same happens with the cd.
The EQ on the iPod doesnt seem to have any effect at all on the sound but I'll set up the rta to confirm this since the manual does say to set the iPod EQ to "off" before connecting it.

J.


----------



## iarechaga

:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:

Really good news! Because that was kind of big problem (from my point of view!)


----------



## bbfoto

Jorge,

Thanks, you 'da man!


----------



## audio+civic

I am not the biggest pioneer fan, but damn that thing is sexy. I would consider jumping the alpine ship for that thing. Thanks for the ipod test Jorge.


----------



## stereojnky

audio+civic said:


> I am not the biggest pioneer fan, but damn that thing is sexy. I would consider jumping the alpine ship for that thing. Thanks for the ipod test Jorge.


I was once on that ship. I'm officially gone! No regrets.

I once was a Chevy guy too but I jumped ship because they wouldn't make anything that I wanted to buy. No more brand loyalty for me.

I bought a 2005 Dodge Magnum because I got tired of waiting for them to make a really cool, powerful sedan (or a truck for that matter).


----------



## audio+civic

I was brought up as a ford guy and now I love my japanese cars. Always wanted to 300 clip a magnum. In some country you can buy them that way factory. I use to hate JL and I have really warmed up to them also.


----------



## newtitan

took the plunge, local deal came through YEAH

only one day use so far, but a few comments

a) the remote function is awesome, the rotary dial is AWESOME and the ir is ultra responsive

its very light, and plastic-ish to feel, almost like if you drop it its gone forever lol--felt it should be sturdier, harder plastic of something

b) im using the amp, for the time being for tweet/mid duty, and while I hated having to crimp all those socket plugs lol, its dead silent, not turn on clicks, very small, guts are pretty good too

I wish it was indeed a a900 inside lol ( its so not of course)

c) the Japanese characters are cool, and as the OP stated, you soooo need the manual for setting up all the functions, the funny thing is that im memorizing the kanji lol

d) I do think that some of the finish, and ergonomics could have been better though for the cash involved

e) I love the rca cables NOT being flush off the deck, and the cable is pretty nice, id prefer better rca plugs though, considering the deck price

f) usb control is fast, and the dacs on this unit are CLEAN, and talk about well built, I have no ground noise at all, im a optical guy, first time ive been happy using rcas, as a main output in awhile--only used a 32gb flash drive, gotta pick up a new plug/play larger drive to see if will work, they have 1tb bus powered drives on sale at costco lol

g) the crossover section is really impressive, especially since you are viewing it on such a small screen. You can save multiple EQ's but only one crossover arraignment (this seems weird, you should be able to save multiples imo)

but the cool thing is that that crossover is saved to flash memory even when the power is disconnected.

h) I like the cd text tool (you can add your own titles in ENGLISH text, in case some were wondering)

though again using the single multi function scroll button can be a chore imo

_pet peeves_


*the multi scroll function button is not the best imo, man setting up the eq/crossover/TA is kind of a pain.....the auto eq is AWESOME though. Just seems the volume knob could have been used also for some functionality

and its SENSITIVE, the up/down left/right and push in, will send you on menu hell lol, but while I did read the entire manual, you can figure out most of the functionality, if you have dealt with various car stereos in the past imo

*the screen has tons of wasted space....the screen cosmetics are awesome, but easily could have spanned far more surface area, and while I like the mechanical face opening, the way the detachable face is attached by the 4 side springs is also not the best, like when you move the muli function left/right you can feel the screen move

that is a pet peeve, it doesnt feel "sturdy" to me

* I love the simplistic face, but a pause button, and maybe some presets buttons would have been better used of the face imo

you have to rely on the remote alot, or use the one knob, and a ton of menus to do what you want (like pause lol)

*um no mono output?? seems odd, but maybe im missing a setting

I do like how the h701 did this portion, such that you could still do active three way, with rear fill, and subwoofer mono output

Im one of the few who prefers rear fill

basically it sounds AWESOME, ergo challenged a tad imo, but the auto eq/very well built crossover section thats tunable!!! (take that alpine imprint restrictions) make up for it

my wishes for an uprgaded model

a) no built in hd radio and bluetooth, for the cost ( I know the dsp is costly), but these could have easily been added in imo, especially since its a dead head..I hate buying tons of add on kits in this day and age

b) dvd drive, or if not a optical INPUT, such that I could install a carpc or something the like into it

c) they could have at least included the ipod cable lol

d) wish the canadian/euro version came WITH the amp, seems unfair that these version dont have this unit, as its actually a very nice add on imo

e) and call me nitpicking, but the wire harnesses, should have better wire management on them imo for this much cash--bare wires are sooo not impressive, 


f) also the wires should be crimped with tape, or tie down....near the base of the plug to prevent from pulling out or something

at this price point, I shouldnt have to do it myself

g) any maybe im missing a plug, but where in the heck do I plug in my swi-jack for steering controls lol??? 

and I do think that even though its a japanese version, you should be able to change the characters to different languages


----------



## doitor

Awesome review, Newtitan.
Check the back of the chassis for an 1/8" miniplug for steering wheel controls.

J.


----------



## newtitan

thanks buy the way, just trying to help with more information for potential buyers 


hey Doitor, do you notice a significant db difference when using the CD, versus the usb?

on mine its very apparent, about 2-3db down....luckily you can easily change the gain PER input device (another cool thing about this deck)

my 9886 was the same way as far as the sensitivity issue (usb lower)


----------



## gymrat2005

I'm concerned with only one thing...the sound. Sonically how does it compare with what you used previously, or compared to the best reference unit you've ever heard?. 

I can live with a few feature faults as long as the sound eminating from this deck is all I think it's going to be.


----------



## newtitan

imo, the sound off the CD is without reproach, not one complaint at ALL in that regard thats for sure

dead SILENT, no ground noise, no cd jitter/skipping issues, and did I say how awesome the auto eq is!!!


----------



## nirschl

newtitan said:


> imo, the sound off the CD is without reproach, not one complaint at ALL in that regard thats for sure
> 
> dead SILENT, no ground noise, no cd jitter/skipping issues, and did I say how awesome the auto eq is!!!



^^ x2 here. Not one bit of noise from this unit. It sounds fantastic! RCA's no noise issue whatsoever in my set-up.

I have had this thing in for months now and have yet to do the Auto TA and EQ. Did it by ear. Guess I'll have to give it a go sometime and see how it compares.


----------



## n_olympios

nirschl said:


> Not *one bit* of noise from this unit.


If that was an intended pun, it was great.


----------



## iarechaga

n_olympios said:


> If that was an intended pun, it was great.


yeah! i got it like that way hehehe


----------



## doitor

Yes, Newtitan. The output is a bit lower with the USB input, but not a problem.
As far as the sound goes it's up there with the best.
I did several tests vs the 9255 and my Denford/H900 combo both in the car and with my studio monitors.
The P-01 was superior overall and that's why I kept it and sold the rest.

J.


----------



## gymrat2005

doitor said:


> I did several tests vs the 9255 and my Denford/H900 combo both in the car and with my studio monitors.
> The P-01 was superior overall and that's why I kept it and sold the rest.
> 
> J.


Cool that's what I was after. Someone who had perhaps A/B'd the unit with another high end SQ deck. Can't wait, I'm in on the next group buy in Feb. Will hopefully see Scott at CES next week to confirm the date for the purchase. 

Thanks for all the reviews guys!


----------



## diegoejea

Besides the small amplifier included with the P01, is it confirmed that the P01 is exactly the same head unit in terms of sound quality and configuration as the P99RS??


----------



## Gangsta

Very nice review newtitan, has anyone of you have compared it with the ODR setup (sound quality) wise because i am confused with ODR or P99.


----------



## DAT

gymrat2005 said:


> Cool that's what I was after. Someone who had perhaps A/B'd the unit with another high end SQ deck. Can't wait, I'm in on the next group buy in Feb. Will hopefully see Scott at CES next week to confirm the date for the purchase.
> 
> Thanks for all the reviews guys!



You could save some cash and just buy it from me now.... I have one BNIB for $1150 PP gift.


----------



## newtitan

diegoejea said:


> Besides the small amplifier included with the P01, is it confirmed that the P01 is exactly the same head unit in terms of sound quality and configuration as the P99RS??


the only guy who has a p99RS is the guy from canada, check the vendor section post I think


----------



## gymrat2005

DAT said:


> You could save some cash and just buy it from me now.... I have one BNIB for $1150 PP gift.


I wish I could DAT. You seem like a cool guy with a great iTrader reputation, but I just bought some new HAT L4's and the special edition tweeters, so I need to wait until I get my taxes back for the purchase of the HU.


----------



## Horsemanwill

for the ones who got the p01s where did u get ur fm band expander from?


----------



## newtitan

there a bunch off ebay


search for 

*FM Car Radio Frequency Converter Band Expander*


not sure which is the best though. Id email the sellers and make sure if you live in a large city that it has the smaller increments (14, or 28mhz), so you can pick up stations that are closer in the upper bands

the one I have sort of works, but it is the larger band, and only picks up the larger stations....so I have to buy another one

here is a pretty nice writeup

http://autospeed.com/cms/A_2267/article.html


----------



## Horsemanwill

all those are international i was hoping to find something closer to the states. i do have a couple bookmarked though.


----------



## nirschl

Gangsta said:


> Very nice review newtitan, has anyone of you have compared it with the ODR setup (sound quality) wise because i am confused with ODR or P99.


Hi there,

The ODR set-up sold here in Japan is on a whole different level than the DEH-P01(P99RS). Both in price and SQ. 

I own the P01 and have heard the RS-7xIII deck and RS-p90x processor on several occasions. You get what you pay for here.

carrozzeria | carrozzeriaX > carrozzeriaX Lineup > RS-D7XIII

carrozzeria | carrozzeriaX > carrozzeriaX Lineup > RS-P90X

These may be finding their way in my van in the near future!


----------



## DAT

newtitan said:


> there a bunch off ebay
> 
> 
> search for
> 
> *FM Car Radio Frequency Converter Band Expander*
> 
> 
> not sure which is the best though. Id email the sellers and make sure if you live in a large city that it has the smaller increments (14, or 28mhz), so you can pick up stations that are closer in the upper bands
> 
> the one I have sort of works, but it is the larger band, and only picks up the larger stations....so I have to buy another one
> 
> here is a pretty nice writeup
> 
> Browser Warning


somewhere on DIY maybe the group buy Scott B says where he bought his...


----------



## DAT

nirschl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The ODR set-up sold here in Japan is on a whole different level than the DEH-P01(P99RS). Both in price and SQ.
> 
> I own the P01 and have heard the RS-7xIII deck and RS-p90x processor on several occasions. You get what you pay for here.
> 
> carrozzeria | carrozzeriaX > carrozzeriaX Lineup > RS-D7XIII
> 
> carrozzeria | carrozzeriaX > carrozzeriaX Lineup > RS-P90X
> 
> These may be finding their way in my van in the near future!



Yeah ODR is also like $1K more if not higher


----------



## nirschl

DAT said:


> Yeah ODR is also like $1K more if not higher


Much more than that my man! Cheapest for the combo is around 4k.

The processor runs more than the deck.


----------



## kyheng

^I will get RS-P90X first.... Then I can go 5-way front....


----------



## ashman5

iarechaga said:


> :beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:
> 
> Really good news! Because that was kind of big problem (from my point of view!)


I had a hard time following that testing.

Are ya'll confirming that the ipod is sending the data digitally to the HU?


----------



## iarechaga

ashman5 said:


> I had a hard time following that testing.
> 
> Are ya'll confirming that the ipod is sending the data digitally to the HU?


With the iPod interface CD-IB100II you have some background noise that means we have 2 different D/A conversions, with the P99RS they said there's no background noise with the iPod therefore it must be digital


----------



## ashman5

iarechaga said:


> With the iPod interface CD-IB100II you have some background noise that means we have 2 different D/A conversions, with the P99RS they said there's no background noise with the iPod therefore it must be digital


is there a definitive test to confirm the ipod is passing digital data to the HU. you have to use the supplied Apple/USB connector, right, or could you use a cheap Apple-to-USB cable (one without LR analog audio) to test with?


----------



## gymrat2005

I'm curious as to how they could extract a digital signal from the ipod connection. From what I've been told it's not possible because it's not there. There is a company called MSB Technology that does the mod to the ipod, giving you a digital output, but they charge a LOT of money for the mod. 

So if anyone has the inside scoop it would be great to know the facts.


----------



## newtitan

I dont have an ipod, but im pretty sure you have to use the *CD-IU50*


----------



## alachua

newtitan said:


> I dont have an ipod, but im pretty sure you have to use the *CD-IU50*


On a previous Pioneer head unit I had (6900IB I believe) you were able to use a standard white iPod usb cable to connect the head unit to the iPod. I want to say that unit was the first gen of Pioneer's direct control. On my x800 model I had to use the usb interface box. 



gymrat2005 said:


> I'm curious as to how they could extract a digital signal from the ipod connection. From what I've been told it's not possible because it's not there. There is a company called MSB Technology that does the mod to the ipod, giving you a digital output, but they charge a LOT of money for the mod.
> 
> So if anyone has the inside scoop it would be great to know the facts.


In this case I would assume instead of getting a linear PCM signal, it is instead sending the raw file data to the head unit to be decoded from .mp3/.aac to PCM. This is all conjecture though.


----------



## Twonks

gymrat2005 said:


> I'm curious as to how they could extract a digital signal from the ipod connection. From what I've been told it's not possible because it's not there. There is a company called MSB Technology that does the mod to the ipod, giving you a digital output, but they charge a LOT of money for the mod.
> 
> So if anyone has the inside scoop it would be great to know the facts.


Taken from MSB website...


> It allows the DAC to play digitally bit-perfect music files from the newest iPods without modifications, with the same bit-perfect jitter-free quality as our transport.


I have read somewhere that the digital out is there in the Ipods, but to get the coding to use it Apple charge a large fee to the OEM trying to do so.

There are a few decks and docks which claim to use the digital out. Pioneer, Arcam, Onkyo and probably more.

I can't see companies of such standing lying to simply sell units.


----------



## iarechaga

newtitan said:


> I dont have an ipod, but im pretty sure you have to use the *CD-IU50*


If the HU does not have iPod direct control you need the CD-IB100 iPod adaptor. Maybe the name changes in USA but in Europe is called CD-IB100 (and there's the 2nd version, so let's say CD-IB100II) but the P99RS has direct iPod control, you only need to buy an iPod cable, the one you're saying.


----------



## ashman5

I inquired with Pioneer and here's the response

my question:
"Inquiry:request info regarding DEX-P99RS

When connecting ipod via USB, is the ipod audio being sent in analog or digital format to the head unit?"

Pioneer's response:
"Thank you for contacting Pioneer Electronics, Inc.
*The signal would be digital.*

Thank You,

Pioneer Support Group"


----------



## newtitan

whats the largest usb drive folks have gotten to work

I dont have a ipod at the moment, but I have a full 8g pen drive lol, I want to maybe buy a 64gb flash drive, or a something a bus powered 500gb drive

any idea the largest size??


----------



## nirschl

newtitan said:


> whats the largest usb drive folks have gotten to work
> 
> I dont have a ipod at the moment, but I have a full 8g pen drive lol, I want to maybe buy a 64gb flash drive, or a something a bus powered 500gb drive
> 
> any idea the largest size??


I plugged up a 120g external to it and got it to work.


----------



## Thumper26

Nice. Was that drive one big FAT32 partition?


----------



## phantomtides

Here's some more info:

Better home audio, Tip #11: Bypass your iPod's DAC - Use & Enjoy Your A/V Gear -

By the way, the "Pierre" in the questioning is moi.


----------



## newtitan

ive gotten mine to play 320 mp4 off a flash drive, yet I still find it puzzling how the pio can claim to bypass the ipod dac, when it CANT digest mp4 lossless mp4 (ALAC) files direct from a drive source

it can only harness them through the ipod, so to me that means, that the sound must be going through the ipod dac first, or am I just missing something here?
imo opinion for this type of cash, mp4 lossless or flac should have been a direct access feature, not just wav imo

the per unit cost to purchase the license couldn't have been that much more expensive right??


----------



## Horsemanwill

considering it's appl they probably wanted the first born of everyone in the company.


----------



## n_olympios

newtitan said:


> I still find it puzzling how the pio can claim to bypass the ipod dac, when it CANT digest mp4 lossless mp4 (ALAC) files direct from a drive source


Reading the digital signal and decoding the ALAC format are two totally irrelevant things.

Edit: I read again and now see what you meant, it can play ALAC from the iPod but not from a drive eh?


----------



## joms

Does anyone know if you can plug-in a pioneer dvd player to the p99rs much like the alpine f1 DVI-9990 + TMI-M990?

I'm using the alpine w505 + H701 right now. Would you say that It will be a major upgrade for me if I switched to the P99rs? I just can't let go of the DVD feature of the W505 as I often watch DVD as much as listen to music .....


----------



## doitor

joms said:


> Does anyone know if you can plug-in a pioneer dvd player to the p99rs much like the alpine f1 DVI-9990 + TMI-M990?
> 
> I'm using the alpine w505 + H701 right now. Would you say that It will be a major upgrade for me if I switched to the P99rs? I just can't let go of the DVD feature of the W505 as I often watch DVD as much as listen to music .....


 Page 58 of the DEX-P99PRS manual does say that it can control a DVD player or multi DVD player, but it doesnt mention the models.
As far as W505/H701 vs P-01, each setup has it's pros and cons.
I do think it would be an upgrade as far as sound goes, but the W505/H701 combo has a lot more upgrade posibilities, killer screen, good iPod control, more outputs, navigation, etc.

J.


----------



## joms

thanks doitor. would you say that the upgrade in sound quality is BIG? or just minimal?


----------



## newtitan

imo the cd transport, sounds significantly better off the PRS, including mp3s flat. 

The alpine "user interface" is far superior (even with the single din 9965) as I think pio missed the boat

for example
*no dedicated faceplate eject button (you have to hold down the eject button for 3 sec)
*no dedicated subwoofer control menu, you can attenuate in the crossover section (this one really perplexes me)..it would be nice to have a dedicated control so I dont have to run a amp control knob instead
*the eq/crossover manipulation with one button, and the left/right action that *sometimes kicks you out the menu or takes you back to the sensitivity adjustment definitely makes this a "sit and tune" deck..once its done its AWESOME..but the constant tweaker on the mode..will be dissapointed 


alpine is REALLY selling itself short by not offering an alternative to the PRS, in the states..there is obviously a market

and imo the main transport really should be a DVD player, in 2010

most users have multiple files, servers are getting to be the norm....having the ability to run multiple folders off the main transport would have been nice (especially since the usb output is a tad less sensitive than the cd player--you can of course adjust this easily)


----------



## doitor

joms said:


> thanks doitor. would you say that the upgrade in sound quality is BIG? or just minimal?


It's big enough to make me not miss the W505.
And I LOVE the W505.
Let me put it another way.
If you care more for movies, gadgets, 5.1, etc, keep the W505/H701.
If you care more for sound, the Pioneer is the right one.

J.


----------



## nirschl

newtitan said:


> imo the cd transport, sounds significantly better off the PRS, including mp3s flat.
> 
> The alpine "user interface" is far superior (even with the single din 9965) as I think pio missed the boat
> 
> for example
> *no dedicated faceplate eject button (you have to hold down the eject button for 3 sec)
> *no dedicated subwoofer control menu, you can attenuate in the crossover section (this one really perplexes me)..it would be nice to have a dedicated control so I dont have to run a amp control knob instead
> *the eq/crossover manipulation with one button, and the left/right action that *sometimes kicks you out the menu or takes you back to the sensitivity adjustment definitely makes this a "sit and tune" deck..once its done its AWESOME..but the constant tweaker on the mode..will be dissapointed
> 
> 
> alpine is REALLY selling itself short by not offering an alternative to the PRS, in the states..there is obviously a market
> 
> and imo the main transport really should be a DVD player, in 2010
> 
> most users have multiple files, servers are getting to be the norm....having the ability to run multiple folders off the main transport would have been nice (especially since the usb output is a tad less sensitive than the cd player--you can of course adjust this easily)


Alpine has left the "high end" market in these parts. They are much more focused on Navi systems and have the rear monitor market conered over here. No more systems like the F1. Only flashy decks with lights, iPod controls and very limited processing.
Pioneer is in a league of their own at the moment. The ODR stuff destroyed the F1 and the new P01 has really made te playin field interesting with it's price and function.

Sorry for iPhone typos!


----------



## joms

I sure wish pioneer made a standalone dvd player w/ LCD screen that can easily hook up with the P99RS much like what the Alpine TMI-M990 is to the DVI-9990.


----------



## nirschl

joms said:


> I sure wish pioneer made a standalone dvd player w/ LCD screen that can easily hook up with the P99RS much like what the Alpine TMI-M990 is to the DVI-9990.


They do....just not in the US!

Let me track down some pics. Be back shortly...

These can all be paired up with the DEH-P01

http://pioneer.jp/carrozzeria/products/avx_p90dv/01.html










http://pioneer.jp/carrozzeria/products/avh_p900dva/

This one has full DSP as well...










This is a stand alone 6 dvd changer unit which can be paired up with just about any LCD monitor...










Now I believe the problem you'd have with running one of these stateside is region code on the dvd's. Not sure as I have not tried it yet. Burned copies are no problem as these will read divx and other files as well. This I have done. I run a Panasonic DVD/NAVi/CD piece in my other vehicle. 


I think things are only going to get better with Pioneer as they have done away with a lot of useless garbage the were marketing. They have also gotten out of the the TV market and are now focusing on audio only.


----------



## ISTundra

Does this display the auto-eq generated curve anywhere? Mine still shows the eq flat but it does say the auto-eq is on.

I gotta agree that the GUI on this is lacking.


----------



## kyheng

nirschl : So far I got my SDV-P7 from scotter99 which is US region HU and I do able to play Japanese DVD without problem(If it never states any region). But DVD-R it can read without any problem. I'm currently using SDV-P7 to play DVDs and it is connected to my P9 combo using IP-Bus. I do able to play Dolby Digital signal but not DTS. I will be taking out the combo for repair(the DSP has a dead channel) and when on bench, I will able to use the optical cable to connect SDV-P7 to DEX-P9 and see do I have DTS signal. Now with IP-Bus input only, I need to crank up my P9's volume to very high until some noise is introduced(normal listening CD volume is -27dB and when using SDV I need atleast -9dB)


----------



## ashman5

Can someone confirm...do you loose ipod/iphone controls when plugged in? 

IOW, are you required control the ipod/iphone with the radio controls or can you still use the ipod/iphone controls?


----------



## groovinZhou

Hi, I saw that it only support iphone up to firmware 2.0
Meanings it cannot support iphone 4 latest firmware?

I'm thinking to get this or clarion hx-d2 within few days, whick do you guys think is better in term of the sound quality produced?


----------



## n_olympios

Can you still find the HX-D2 new in those areas, or are you talking about a used unit?

Anyway, as an HX-D2 owner myself, I should probably say it's the way to go. However, although it might have a slightly better sound out of the box, the Pioneer gives you more and better tools to bring the sound to a great level. Plus, don't even think about connecting an iPod to the Clarion. It needs an adapter box and it only "sees" it as an external cd-changer, which means you don't get any list or menu options on the iPod.


----------



## groovinZhou

I see .. we can use the EA1521b . Thanks n_olympios


----------



## n_olympios

Any time.


----------



## HK_M3

Almost got one. May still. Running CDA 117 and may integrate the MS-8


----------



## kyheng

MS-8 only $600 while P99 $1100-1300..... Double the price.... Get P99 you got only 8 channels, while 117 + MS-8 you got 12 channels.


----------



## t3sn4f2

kyheng said:


> MS-8 only $600 while P99 $1100-1300..... Double the price.... Get P99 you got only 8 channels, *while 117 + MS-8 you got 12 channels*.


----------



## kyheng

^^^Why?
117 got 6 channels, 2 feed to MS-8. So 8+4=12, is there any problem?


----------



## ashman5

kyheng said:


> ^^^Why?
> 117 got 6 channels, 2 feed to MS-8. So 8+4=12, is there any problem?


Don't really know what this has to do with the "Unboxing of the Pioneer DEH-P01 (DEX-P99RS)", but the MS-8 will cause a fairly substantial delay from input to output (8ms I think) that needs to be accounted for. I believe this delay is what's causing so much havoc with peoples bluetooth setups.


----------



## t3sn4f2

kyheng said:


> ^^^Why?
> 117 got 6 channels, 2 feed to MS-8. So 8+4=12, is there any problem?


Like mentioned above there is processor latency plus I also imagine that result of the specialize EQ from the MS-8 is not going to sound right with a straight stereo signal playing along side (TA aside). Andy also mentioned that it can't be done and all channels need to go through the MS-8.


----------



## Alx-Dj

Hey man, my name is Alx from Mexico city, I live in Cancun now, am new at this site.. can you advice me how or where can i get this unit at the best deal? i have a friend that is coming from USA next month so he can bring it but the price runs $1,349 USD, a little expensive, I know its worth it but if theres any way that i can get it with a better deal that would be great, I havent check your file 100% yet so i dont know if you import or sell or can get this things but if you can help me that would be great, btw... are FROM Mexico or you just live in Mexico and where do you live?.... thanks man!

Regards and congrats for the unit...

Alx


----------



## doitor

Alx-Dj said:


> Hey man, my name is Alx from Mexico city, I live in Cancun now, am new at this site.. can you advice me how or where can i get this unit at the best deal? i have a friend that is coming from USA next month so he can bring it but the price runs $1,349 USD, a little expensive, I know its worth it but if theres any way that i can get it with a better deal that would be great, I havent check your file 100% yet so i dont know if you import or sell or can get this things but if you can help me that would be great, btw... are FROM Mexico or you just live in Mexico and where do you live?.... thanks man!
> 
> Regards and congrats for the unit...
> 
> Alx


Sent you a pm.

J.


----------



## s1monxsayz

kyheng said:


> MS-8 only $600 while P99 $1100-1300..... Double the price.... Get P99 you got only 8 channels, while 117 + MS-8 you got 12 channels.


You are not including the price of the head unit... so the values are different.


----------



## ds2kvn

Great topic. I think I will order 1 DEH-P01 from Japan


----------



## brianhj

old thread is old


----------

